# whelen B link??? info needed



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone wants to trade my hideways for a whelen B link bar in working order. whats different about the B link than other whelen bars? 

thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

The B Link and the Edge bars look the same, 

With the B Link Light bars you have to have the B Link Control box. I will have all the push buttons to run all the take downs, allys Flashers ECT and will also have the Pursuit Switch (Slider Switch).

The Pursuit Switch, will run the bar its self.

Mode 1: Rear bar - Only rear of bar flashes
Mode 2: Full Bar - Front & Rear of Bar
Mode 3: Pursuit Mode - Front & Rear Strobes, Take Downs and Allys - Wig-Wag and Siren will also turn on it equipped.

Its a good bar, the State of Ohio ran them for a long time. I have two of them in the shop that we have took of township cars.


Also the Control wires going from the box to the Light is not much bigger then speaker wire, so there is no big cable like on the newer Edge bars.

Im sure I didnt cover all the bases but thats a start.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

there are 2 types the Regular 9000 and the 10,000

they do need the control head and uses serial data cable. most b-links are 10,000 series they Draw alot of power, also they have blink PS and sirens and it is all programmable.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice bars, however, if he is giving you the controller and the bar together then heck why not its a real good deal. If you are only getting the bar, well that can get expensive if you cant find the controller on ebay or something. Real easy to hook up, they were meant for fleet operations, easy wiring and mounting. The serial cable looks more like the old telephone cable. Also they have pc boards inside,


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

fireboy6413;885787 said:


> Nice bars, however, if he is giving you the controller and the bar together then heck why not its a real good deal. If you are only getting the bar, well that can get expensive if you cant find the controller on ebay or something. Real easy to hook up, they were meant for fleet operations, easy wiring and mounting. The serial cable looks more like the old telephone cable. Also they have pc boards inside,


ahh maybe I should just stick to a Edge then....Idk about all this sounds like alot to break


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a b link bar that I got for a pretty good deal and bought the 9000 edge power supplies and wired them up and bought a universal controller. Now I basically have an edge 9000 with all new lenses with a total investment of less than $350ish after selling all of the b-link stuff.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The B-Links are great for fleets because they are PC programmable. The whole system utilizes serial communication which eliminates a lot of wire. They are kind of a waste if you are just using the bar itself, and can get expensive to fix. If your bar works good, than I say stay with it.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont have a bar now but someone wants to trade me a B link for my strobes and 250 bills idk thow I should just get an edge or mini edge.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, or you could keep your hide-a-ways and get a SoundOff Signal Mini Pinnacle.. Some guy on here sells them for $225 shipped.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to use for the hideaways anymore I put a flatbed with sealed led grommet mount lighting on it.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, then you can use them as a necklace while you plow!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Or you could throw them at other plow guys, that would be fun, 

Hang them from your hitch like truck-nutz.

LOL.


----------

